

Show HN: RasberryPi & JavaScript Powered Pizza Ordering - corbett3000
http://istrategylabs.com/2013/11/whoa-piepal-lets-you-order-dominos-pizza-with-the-push-of-a-button/
We made this fun little button powered by RasberryPi, Arduino, Node.JS and Phantom.JS
======
julian25
Awesome!

------
rthauby
Love it!

